# Bottling alternative?



## kylandsales.com (Feb 15, 2009)

My apologies in advance if this subject has been touched upon.

I love the winemaking process, but the bottling seems so time consuming when a couple drinks 5-10 bottles a week.

Is there a better alternative method? a wine keg sort of thing?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2009)

<t></t><table id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5210 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">




</td>
<td width="20%">

Wine On Tap


Alternative to bottling.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$23.99</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2009)

Or you can do the 1/2 or 1 gallon jugs.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5188B </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Clear 1/2 Gallon Glass Jug


Uses a size #6 stopper.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$3.49</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5190A </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Clear Gallon Jug glass with resealable screw cap


Uses a size #6 stopper.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$5.49</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 15, 2009)

well, I feel like a duh. Why not use gallon jugs? 

No worries of oxidation from the light?


----------



## pelican (Feb 15, 2009)

A gallon jug holds about 5 bottles of wine - if you go through 5-10 bottles a week, the wine won't be sitting exposed to the air so long to get affected - more like letting it breathe - but...

* You could put a mini carboy cover (aka t-shirt) over the jug, 
* use a
vacuvin stopper (if they are big enough) 
* or get some Private Preserve
(http://winepreserve.com - some brew stores carry, I don't think
FineVineWines carries this yet though).

though for the price of a few bottles of Private Preserve, you could do the wine-on-tap - you can get refill bags for that too.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 16, 2009)

You have a pretty heavy cork habit...Gallon jugs should work for you, just keep them in the dark someplace.

They sell new steel or plastic screw tops for gallon and 4 liter jugs, they work real good on Carlo Rossi jugs [4L].

You should be able to find jugs at recycling centers, buy them new, or drink some Carlo Rossi and save the jugs.

You must be making a fair amount of wines....
What do you have fermenting????


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2009)

10 bottles a week!





Thats kinda close to what we go thru here.



How much "finished" wine do you have?



Better yet.. How much do you make? Whats aging now


----------



## grapeman (Feb 16, 2009)

Unless you plan on drinkng the same wine all the time I would still use wine bottles and cork them. Using the floor model corker is easy and fast. By using wine bottles and making a good selection of wines, you can drink a variety of wines every day depending on your meals and tastes for the day. If you use gallon jugs, you will be drinking the same wine several days in a row and they will be oxidizing some in that length of time. I have a selection of about 50 wines and add to it all the time. I can usually find one that suites everyone's personal taste.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2009)

I second what appleman has said. Corking is the best way to go and gives you options on which wine to drink every day. Like appleman, I have close to 50 different wines in my cellar. It is a lot of fun choosing which wine to drink each day.


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you thought of bottling in 1.5ml bottles instead of the 750ml?


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 16, 2009)

Pelican,

T-shirt is an excellent idea - I saw them on eBay for cheap - I will look for them on George's site as well.

The Private Preserve looks expensive and cumbersome.

The VacuVin is cool - I got one of those with a Meat Marinator for Christmas, so I just bought "corks" and Voila - pop the wine, marinate the meat, seal it all back up. 






Thanks for the tips.


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 16, 2009)

Northern,

I just started from a gift from Christmas. I don't have a clue what I am doing, but I put Bocelli on real loud, pour a glass of Cab and start making wine. The music and cab makes me feel smart.





I did a Wine Expert Selection Intl. French Cab that I bottled and we are going through it - fast - too many good friends.





I am clarifying a Vintner's Reserve Riesling for my honey - she loves Rieslings.

I just 2nd ferm the last kit a Vintner's Reserve White Zin for Sangria this summer.

That is what I got going. any tips, tricks or suggestions? Good thing with me, I always jump on it and do it - I'll try anything 4 or 5 times.





Thank you.


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 16, 2009)

Tepe, Apple and Geo,

Good input. Yes, I think the floor corker will help - I'll get that on my next order - which needs to be soon - got that Riesling coming on.

It was just frustrating, it takes weeks to make, hours of time, I did that dan*, frikk%# hand corker thing - got me sweating!!! Then I pour three glasses and its gone.





You know the Kegerator, I felt like I needed a Winerator!





George, I would love to do the 1.5 bottles, but they are so dang expensive....

Thank you guys for all the help - it really makes a difference having a brain trust to help out.

Brad Simmons


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2009)

The 1.5 are so expensive because they contain more glass and the demand for them in wine making is relatively small compared to the standard 750 ml. More volume = lower price. Low volume = higher price.


The 750's out sell the 1.5 by 300 to 1. Until that fact changes, they will remain relatively high.


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2009)

*kylandsales.com* 


Try some restaurants near you. I know alot use the 1.5ml. Go trash picking or ck recycle ctrs if you have any


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2009)

I know I push aside tons of those 1.5 bottles to get at the 750 at my recycling center.


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 16, 2009)

I hear ya George. Not trying to be cheap, I would just rather have more in the budget for wine! 

Tepe, good idea - I will do just that. I just put an ad up on Craig's List for bottles - see what happens.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2009)

and I would rather sell wine kits than bottles, so I do understand.


Here's a little tip. Start asking your friends to save their wine bottles for you. You will be surprised at how much wine they drink and if you get lucky, you will find someone that knocks down a 1.5 every night. I did. It was my wife's boss. We finally quit asking for wine bottles from them!


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 16, 2009)

now that's funny! I'll do it. 

any secrets for easy label removal? I do beer as well - and that can be a time.


----------



## geocorn (Feb 16, 2009)

There are no secrets for label removing. Some come off easily and some are "welded on". We use a razor blade and steel wool for the difficult labels.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 17, 2009)

kylandsales.com said:


> now that's funny! I'll do it.
> 
> 
> 
> any secrets for easy label removal? I do beer as well - and that can be a time.



Brad,

As you stated pay attention to Craigslist for bottles. Freecycle, a Yahoo group, also could be a good source. I have a local bar near me that saves me their bottles. I drop in once a week and make a collection and drink a beer. Its usually 3-5 bottles a week, but they multiply like rabbits. I also have a hotel bar room connection that can get me about 15 a week, so if I really need to get some fast, I can go there.

As far as cleaning goes, the best way is an overnight soak in oxyclean/sun cleaner, and a plastic dish scraper. To remove the residual glue that doesn't come off as easily (as well as label paper) use a green scotch pad (or the cheap thin one works well too).


----------



## grapeman (Feb 17, 2009)

When I was gathering bottles, I would find that about 1 in 3 were the 1.5 liter bottles. To me they are too big and don't store as easily, so I don't use them. Like others say, you will find there are quite a few of the bigger ones out there. All you need to do is look. Check your lanfill, recycling center, restaurants and friends. You will have more than you want in no time.


----------



## kylandsales.com (Feb 17, 2009)

thank you for the tips. The bar and restaurant thing is perfect.

FeeCycle and Oxyclean, eh? Perfecto!

I'll let you know how I make out. A-Wining we will go, a wining we will go....


----------



## whino-wino (Feb 20, 2009)

I think tepe meant 1.5L, not 1.5ml. That would be an awfully small bottle. Not sure how you'd get a cork in it.







Based on your original question I'd do the wine on tap. I don't have one but it looks as if it works the same as the commercial boxed wines. You wouldn't be bottling, you'd be bagging. What I'm not sure about is whether or not you can bag a 6 gallon batch. Perhaps George can enlighten us?


----------



## Tom (Feb 21, 2009)

Whino,
Darn spell check. Musta been to much wine when I sent it out. I wouldn't waste my timefilling a 1.5 ml bottle. A 1.5 liter, now thats worth filling. 

Surprised it took so long for someone to see that mistake.


----------

